# Im looking for a Reo Mod cup Holster



## VapeSnow (27/3/15)

Hi

Does anybody sell this or know where i can get it locally or anybody who can make one. 
I would pay for your time and materials that you use. I don't care if its made out of wood. 

Any response will be great full as i really really need this. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adksuperman (27/3/15)

Here you go... 

http://www.jwraps.com/category_s/2200.htm

Haven't seen local one's though.


----------



## VapeSnow (27/3/15)

Adksuperman said:


> Here you go...
> 
> http://www.jwraps.com/category_s/2200.htm
> 
> Haven't seen local one's though.


Yes i do know they sell them but shipping going to be hectic for just a cup holster but thx for the response 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/3/15)

NOne locally... I looked for a long time and then went to JWraps and bought one.  It's a chicken dinner in the car for Avril and Avril!


----------



## stevie g (27/3/15)

get foam, get stanly blade, make cutout, place in cup.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## VapeSnow (27/3/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> NOne locally... I looked for a long time and then went to JWraps and bought one.  It's a chicken dinner in the car for Avril and Avril!


How much did you pay for shipping


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VapeSnow (27/3/15)

Sprint said:


> get foam, get stanly blade, make cutout, place in cup.


Not a bad idea. Ill look into that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/3/15)

VapeSnow said:


> How much did you pay for shipping



Shipping and Vat and Documentation is always a big amount... I now ship stuff to my US address and that is normally free shipping or very reasonable... but then the courier charge to ship from my US address is me is HEAVY (but very fast like 3 days) and then when it lands I have to pay vat and duty or other charges... a parcel ends up being around R1,200 to courier and then R1,100 to Fedex when it arrives here...


----------



## VapeSnow (27/3/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Shipping and Vat and Documentation is always a big amount... I now ship stuff to my US address and that is normally free shipping or very reasonable... but then the courier charge to ship from my US address is me is HEAVY (but very fast like 3 days) and then when it lands I have to pay vat and duty or other charges... a parcel ends up being around R1,200 to courier and then R1,100 to Fedex when it arrives here...


That amount would have been fine if i had 3 or 5 things shipped but not for just one cup holder 

Thx for the info Rob


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/3/15)

VapeSnow said:


> That amount would have been fine if i had 3 or 5 things shipped but not for just one cup holder



Yip it was that massive Vape Mail I got last week!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (27/3/15)

Someone here needs to start making these for us 
Where there's money to be made...


----------



## Andre (27/3/15)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Someone here needs to start making these for us
> Where there's money to be made...


Someone is on it, I hope.


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (27/3/15)

Hope so too @Andre


----------



## VapeSnow (27/3/15)

Andre said:


> Someone is on it, I hope.


I need it. My reo is falling all over in the car lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtgrey (27/3/15)

@VapeSnow i am just waiting for my delrin to get delivered then i am going to make some of them . I already written the program for my mill . So hope i can get it going soon . Will only be black

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (27/3/15)

Just confirmed. Someone is on it. I am sure he will come to the fore when the time is ripe. Just a little patience.
EDIT: Ah, there he is.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Riaz (27/3/15)

i know @Zeki Hilmi could give it a try?


----------



## VapeSnow (27/3/15)

jtgrey said:


> @VapeSnow i am just waiting for my delrin to get delivered then i am going to make some of them . I already written the program for my mill . So hope i can get it going soon . Will only be black


Buddy any color is 100%. Please just give me a shout as soon as you are ready. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (27/3/15)

Something like this:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jtgrey (27/3/15)

I made one with a block of wood to test my program and it came out awesome. Unfortunately i never took a picture of it and now i can not find it  really need to clean up my work room ! 

Will post a picture if i do get it . Fits perfectly in my x3 cup holders

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ashley A (27/3/15)

Get a sheet of polestyrene. Don't know how to spell it bit builder's warehouse sells it very cheap, usually for the base of fishtanks.

Use a cup and cut out circles that you can stack trace get the the hight you want depending on the thickness you buy. Then place your Reo on it and stencil it and then cut it out with a Stanley blade. Leave 1 circle without blocks that will be your base.

Stack them and stick them with silicone as some most glues will melt it (learnt the hard way when I made stuff for my fish tanks). I also used vinyl as a covering on a cabinet that came out great. it would work for the top of the holder to much the trim of the car. I actually used vynyl that I used for a speaker box that blended between the seats on my RX8 so it should match it you choose a similar one. 

Now that I mention it, you could cut out the shape of whatever mod you use and with how cheap and easy it is, you could make 1 for all combinations in an hour. This isn't the best for sure but for the cost, versatility of the materials and ease of making it and the short time, I think it's a good deal.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (27/3/15)

Tip: cut polystyrene like a professional with an ordinary RDA with an extra length of kanthal.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Alex (28/3/15)

Sprint said:


> get foam, get stanly blade, make cutout, place in cup.



Made me think of this


----------



## HPBotha (28/3/15)

@Alex that left me here --->

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------

